# Start up costs for Uber/Lyft



## AFRED321 (Feb 8, 2018)

Quick question...

Just wondering what others have paid for start up costs for Uber & Lyft (estimates). What have others needed to do/pay before getting your first passenger. I am considering driving for Uber & Lyft, and am wondering if someone can walk me through the process from application-->first passenger.

Thanks


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

There isn't really much start up cost if you have an insured car with a full tank of gas. $25-$30 for the inspection once approved you're rolling.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

..you forgot about the costs for candies, bottles water too.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

AFRED321 said:


> I am considering driving for Uber & Lyft, and am wondering if someone can walk me through the process from application-->first passenger.
> 
> Thanks


The seven easy steps to starting your very own rideshare business.

1) purchase a dash cam
2) grow thick skin
3) remember how your vehicle looks right now
4) prepare yourself for false accusations
5) lie to your insurance provider
6) know what IRS forms Schedule C and SE are
7) most important, believe that $.60/mile is life changing money.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bare minimum in most markets: $0

Some markets do require inspections. Some markets require TNC tags.


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

Required State of Nevada Business License: $200
Uber inspection fee: $20
Dashcam: $30

So about $250 to start.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

PTUber said:


> There isn't really much start up cost if you have an insured car with a full tank of gas. $25-$30 for the inspection once approved you're rolling.


No inspection needed where I live, just maybe proof that your car passed the regular state inspection, So basically if you have a legally roadworthy car and DL your good to go.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne (Feb 1, 2018)

Inspection: free
TNC: $55

That's about it.


----------



## Pfestus (Feb 9, 2018)

I just started my first week with Uber. My startup costs were about $40 for a cell phone mount, a blue tooth ear bud, and some bottled water and snacks. Now whether I go for special insurance or a dash cam remains to be seen.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Do you have an approved car and smartphone? If so after uploading your documents, you'll be ready to go! Other items you must have when you can get them is a mount for your phone and a dash cam.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I don't use a mount As they are illegal, obstruction of vision....


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Get an LLC, which will have an annual cost that varies by state, a business bank account, cool driving gloves to impress the ladies, and book 10 visits with your psychologist. That's about it.


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

AFRED321 said:


> Quick question...
> 
> Just wondering what others have paid for start up costs for Uber & Lyft (estimates). What have others needed to do/pay before getting your first passenger. I am considering driving for Uber & Lyft, and am wondering if someone can walk me through the process from application-->first passenger.
> 
> Thanks


I see you are in FL, and I don't know anything about FL.....here in my state, a car that's 2011 or newer, commercial insurance: Geico is really inexpensive. My 2016 Scion is $119 month..oh, unlimited data Internet and a smartphone.
I don't bother with candy or water....we don't make enough for all that...dash cam is optional. .I've bought 2 phone holders that didn't work so I gave up on that...


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

You need a good mount for your phone. 

I like the Logitech magnetic vent clip - it holds well on the vent & doesn't obstruct my view.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I love this mount I bought from best buy... It mounts anywhere on car and has a big square magnet you adhere into your case if you have a heavy phone or case (iPhone 8+).....most sturdy mount I ever had. It had a little screw attachment on the part you attach to car to basically move mount any way you want, left -right, up -down.


The pics down below are newer style ones from best buy website....the pics with it mounted in my car are almost a year older version. (You will not be disappointed)


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Pfestus said:


> I just started my first week with Uber. My startup costs were about $40 for a cell phone mount, a blue tooth ear bud, and some bottled water and snacks. Now whether I go for special insurance or a dash cam remains to be seen.


You're new. The cost for water & snacks will (should) go away soon!


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

After you provide Uber with all they require.....figure out the cost of ruining your car. Then figure out a dollar figure (to you) for being away from your family will be. Also figure a dollar amount (to you) it is to know you cannot provide for said family. Then $$ amount (to you) you can stand to lose daily (because you will operate in the negative daily.....service area dependant, of course). Then you should have a good idea of the start up costs. Just my $0.02.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

AFRED321 said:


> Quick question...
> 
> Just wondering what others have paid for start up costs for Uber & Lyft (estimates). What have others needed to do/pay before getting your first passenger. I am considering driving for Uber & Lyft, and am wondering if someone can walk me through the process from application-->first passenger.
> 
> Thanks


the costs are having a good gas mileage vehicle that can last long enough to drive the tires off of it. Youll have many 12 hour days that you need to pee most of. Learn to like 7-11 hot dog big gulp combos $2.45.. bonus many have parking lots so youll have a chance to pee into the empty cup from yesterday. Your rewards Will be $20-25 an hour and not having to go home and get *****ed at by your wife. Yea we are living the life !!!


----------



## AFRED321 (Feb 8, 2018)

I appreciate everyones input...

I currently drive a 2004 Honda Accord...*Its paid off*, and from what I understand, uber/lyft require drivers to have a car 2007+. I am in need of a new car, but not in a rush to get a new one. In (everyone's) opinion, is getting a new car to drive with uber/lyft appropriate if my car payments are $300, could I come out on top at the end of the month if I drive full time.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

AFRED321 said:


> I appreciate everyones input...
> 
> I currently drive a 2004 Honda Accord...*Its paid off*, and from what I understand, uber/lyft require drivers to have a car 2007+. I am in need of a new car, but not in a rush to get a new one. In (everyone's) opinion, is getting a new car to drive with uber/lyft appropriate if my car payments are $300, could I come out on top at the end of the month if I drive full time.


Buy a car if you need one, not for uber though


----------



## AFRED321 (Feb 8, 2018)

I work as a server in the PM time. I'd drive for Uber/Lyft during the day before work and Sun/Mon.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> No inspection needed where I live, just maybe proof that your car passed the regular state inspection, So basically if you have a legally roadworthy car and DL your good to go.


I never paid an inspection fee - they basically make sure your car has 4 tires and a steering wheel then send you on your way.


----------



## Southdiver (Jan 10, 2017)

In Florida, the startup cost is whatever the cost is for the Vehicle inspection. If you have a friend who is ASC certified, then the cost is $0.00


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

If you can touch your toes and you have a heartbeat your good to go sport


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

$24,935 USD


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

If doing lyft make sure you have $2500 cash available because that is the deductible you will pay if you are at fault in a crash with a passenger or on way to one.



AFRED321 said:


> I appreciate everyones input...
> 
> I currently drive a 2004 Honda Accord...*Its paid off*, and from what I understand, uber/lyft require drivers to have a car 2007+. I am in need of a new car, but not in a rush to get a new one. In (everyone's) opinion, is getting a new car to drive with uber/lyft appropriate if my car payments are $300, could I come out on top at the end of the month if I drive full time.


F NO to this question. Uber lyft are never to be done full time unless you are between real jobs. Never aspire to this as full time income. You do it you'll find yoursf turning tricks for rent inside of 6 months.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> If doing lyft make sure you have $2500 cash available because that is the deductible you will pay if you are at fault in a crash with a passenger or on way to one.
> 
> F NO to this question. Uber lyft are never to be done full time unless you are between real jobs. Never aspire to this as full time income. You do it you'll find yoursf turning tricks for rent inside of 6 months.


2 months, you are far too optimistic


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Your car is the biggest start up cost.

1 don’t quit your day job!
2. Full time driving in florida will end up to be 50-70,000 miles a year, and the worst possible type of miles you can have. (Short trips stop and go trafffic, lots of idling)


Full time, your car will only last 3-4 years from brand new.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Biggest Cost is: Self Respect


----------

